# A Lonely BHM living in Ohio...



## Poe (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello. I just signed up for the Dimensions forums.

I am a college man and gamer-geek living in Ohio who has recently come to terms with his size. I have been big all of my life, and have, until recently, felt conflicted about it. I've grown bigger and bigger over the years, completely losing track of my weight (I image I'm currently somewhere between 350 and 400 pounds). Luckily, it turns out I enjoy being fat and have aspirations of getting even fatter. Big enough so that I can just barely move on my own perhaps. I'm not sure. I'm eager, though. Curious.

And lonesome.

I've never had a girlfriend before and worry sometimes that I will spend my entire life alone. All my friends lost touch when I graduated from high school. I turn now, in wonder, to the Dimensions community, searching for love, or even just people to whom I can relate.

I understand that this might not be the place to post such a request, and I'm certain I will be notified if it isn't. I have tried dating sites, though, and have had no success whatsoever. In any case, dating sites feel somehow... detached. I hope to garner fat friendships that might one day evolve into something more than mere electronic acquaintanceship.

All the same, if you live in Ohio and seek as I seek, or if you just want to chat sometime, I am listening. If I am in some way wrong in posting on this board, I shall be more than happy to be told so.

Also! To be clear, I am, in no way, intent on objectifying others or being objectified myself. I perceive the life style of erotic weight gain as an aesthetic choice invoked by inherent appreciation for growth and fertility. I find it as a means of connecting like minds with individual personalities. The body is beautiful and should be loved and admired... but it is, invariably, a shell for the soul. To that principle I hold.

I'd like to state also that I am a BHM who is also an FA. Although, women of all statures, really, are to be respected and admired. As far as my own appearance goes, I shall work on getting some pics posted as soon as I can.

Nice to meet you all. I look forward to a fruitful membership here on Dimensions!


----------



## Poe (Jun 10, 2008)

I realize now that this post is a little too personal. Apologies. I don't spend much time on blogs or forums. I'd delete this thread if I could. Not that it can't be openly ignored...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard, you might want to visit the intro thread and introduce yourself up there too. 

No reason to delete the thread though.


----------



## Baigley (Jun 11, 2008)

Oooo... am I to believe you may be a fan of E.A. Poe? 

Or not? 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Poe (Jun 11, 2008)

I've actually not read too much of Edgar Allen Poe's works, though what I have read, I quite enjoy.

I like the name itself. It's eloquently brusque. :happy:


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to Dims, Poe. Hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 11, 2008)

I was actually wondering if you liked the musician Poe. I think she's fantastic.


----------



## Poe (Jun 11, 2008)

Say... is that a metroid I see? I love Metroid!


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome Mr. Poe. 
We're a pretty cool bunch here. I think you'll have fun.


----------



## ntwp (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome, Poe!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jun 13, 2008)

Why hello again! xP

Welcome to dimensions... as well. 

<3 MaryBeth


----------



## CuriousKitten (Jun 13, 2008)

Poe said:


> Say... is that a metroid I see? I love Metroid!



Oh! I had Super Metroid II on Gameboy. I loved that game!

Anyhow welcome to the website  Enjoy!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 13, 2008)

Poe said:


> I realize now that this post is a little too personal. Apologies. I don't spend much time on blogs or forums. I'd delete this thread if I could. Not that it can't be openly ignored...



Oh, Poe. I absolutely fail to see where your first post was too personal. Honestly, read around a little bit. You'll see what I mean! 

Welcome to the boards. I think you'll find that this place is exactly what you've been looking for. It's all here, friendship, understanding, relatedness, and for many, there's love too. Don't let shyness limit you- jump right in!


----------



## AnnaO (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Dimensions  

I'm a little shy and not an active poster, but I am and have been an active lurker for years. I'm trying to be brave and come out of the lurking darkness. Just being around the positive energy of DIMs is contagious :happy:. It is the reason I just had to officially join in. You can't come to Dimensions and not have your spirits raised. 

Let me say as others have that your post wasn't too personal. It was open and honest which is so DIMs. It touched me because I can relate to your feelings of being lonely and wanting to connect. You have a wonderful smile and an openness; I am sure it won't be long before you have many friends and FFA.


----------



## Poe (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, I feel quite relieved I don't come off as weepy or attention-grabbing. Thank you all very much for the warm welcomes so far. I'm quite easily reached, if you guys want to chat or something sometime. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 15, 2008)

Poe said:


> Well, I feel quite relieved I don't come off as weepy or attention-grabbing. Thank you all very much for the warm welcomes so far. I'm quite easily reached, if you guys want to chat or something sometime. Nice to meet you all!



Oooh. You look as cute as a button, Poe. And you certainly sound smart and interesting.

Plenty of geeks around here, old and young. Come on out to the main boards, too, and say hello to everyone. There's lots of people you should meet.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice to meet you Poe, I know you'll meet some wonderful people here. Hope to see you around all the forums at Dims.


----------



## Poe (Jun 19, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Come on out to the main boards, too, and say hello to everyone. There's lots of people you should meet.



What boards would you recommend? All of them? Or there some good threads in particular that you've happened upon?


----------



## imfree (Jun 19, 2008)

Welcome to Dimensions Forums, Poe.


----------



## unconventional (Sep 6, 2008)

I forgot to post that hes now taken ladies... thought I posted it here but I actually posted it on FF... oops. But just so everyone here knows, hes mine. 
<3


----------



## Durin (Sep 6, 2008)

Welcome!

I assume when you mean Gamer are we talking Pen & Paper? Or the WoW Stuff.

:bow:


----------



## KotR (Sep 7, 2008)

Lucky him. Wouldn't happen to have any other lady friends in Ohio?


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 7, 2008)

I think he got the last FFA in Ohio. We'll just have to wait our turn... :doh:


----------



## Rowan (Sep 7, 2008)

Poe said:


> Hello. I just signed up for the Dimensions forums.
> 
> I am a college man and gamer-geek living in Ohio who has recently come to terms with his size. I have been big all of my life, and have, until recently, felt conflicted about it. I've grown bigger and bigger over the years, completely losing track of my weight (I image I'm currently somewhere between 350 and 400 pounds). Luckily, it turns out I enjoy being fat and have aspirations of getting even fatter. Big enough so that I can just barely move on my own perhaps. I'm not sure. I'm eager, though. Curious.
> 
> ...



I think this was very eloquently written. I hope that you enjoy the boards as there are definitely many friendships to be made here, and some have definitely found love as well.

Welcome


----------



## KotR (Sep 7, 2008)

Fowvay said:


> I think he got the last FFA in Ohio. We'll just have to wait our turn... :doh:



I'm just shootin' for friends at this point. Had a recent falling out with my last local buddy due largely to his parents being morons. Not exactly the type to make good friends easily, and outside of the net, wouldn't even know where to begin finding folks with similar interests in my area.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 7, 2008)

I love gamer geeks <3


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I love gamer geeks too...that's why I married a computer geek


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 7, 2008)

KotR said:


> I'm just shootin' for friends at this point. Had a recent falling out with my last local buddy due largely to his parents being morons. Not exactly the type to make good friends easily, and outside of the net, wouldn't even know where to begin finding folks with similar interests in my area.




I'd say most of my friends I've met on the net. Similar interests similar hobbies etc. I'm always open to meeting and chatting with new people. Isn't it great?


----------



## KotR (Sep 7, 2008)

Net friends have their benefits, yeah. I've definitely had some that have gone out of their way for me more than others have (one that immediately springs to mind is deployed with the Navy at the moment). I guess part of me just yearns for the physicality of it, too. Hell, I can get into movies free thanks to my mom, but I don't really have anybody to take with me. Seeing a show with my dad isn't quite the same since there's often some generation perception quirks.


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 7, 2008)

KotR said:


> Net friends have their benefits, yeah. I've definitely had some that have gone out of their way for me more than others have (one that immediately springs to mind is deployed with the Navy at the moment). I guess part of me just yearns for the physicality of it, too. Hell, I can get into movies free thanks to my mom, but I don't really have anybody to take with me. Seeing a show with my dad isn't quite the same since there's often some generation perception quirks.





I hear ya on that front. Even my closest friends live an hour away. I do make an effort to invite them over and have a guest room set up and ready for impromptu stay overs. I'd love to meet more people in my area but... ya you know.


----------



## unconventional (Sep 7, 2008)

I seriously dont think he got the last FFA here in Ohio. I know there has to be more around here than just me.Im just really happy that I got to snap him up before someone else could, because for me I really started to fall for him the first time we started talking and its been that way ever since. We've been together about 2 and a half months now, and I seriously cant imagine what I would do or where I would be without him. I love him so much. Its great too that we live fairly close to each other and get to see each other which makes it so much better than an online relationship. To all you girls that like gamer geeks, or have said so, there are a lot of them out there and Im sure one day you will find one.Also, Im sure there are a lot of FFAs out here in Oh, theyre probably all just lurking in the shadows waiting to pounce. <3


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 7, 2008)

unconventional said:


> theyre probably all just lurking in the shadows waiting to pounce. <3



The image of getting pounced made me giggle .. :bounce::batting::happy:


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Poe, welcome to dimensions. We met before on FF. Glad to see you made it over here. You being sweet and sexy, should have no problem meeting lots of pretty young girls who would love to be your gf. Hugs and kisses and have fun while your here


----------



## Archangel_257 (Sep 7, 2008)

See I thought that when I moved to Wisconsin from Ohio for school I'd have exponentially better chances of finding an FFA but I got NOTHIN!


----------



## Durin (Sep 7, 2008)

It seems there must be a vergence of the in the force when it comes to Gamers/Dims members in Ohio.


----------



## Archangel_257 (Sep 7, 2008)

I think we just pissed off the fat gods...


----------



## unconventional (Sep 7, 2008)

Bountiful1966 said:


> Hey Poe, welcome to dimensions. We met before on FF. Glad to see you made it over here. You being sweet and sexy, should have no problem meeting lots of pretty young girls who would love to be your gf. Hugs and kisses and have fun while your here



Alright, see my picture... I am dating him. *sighs*


----------



## KotR (Sep 7, 2008)

Durin said:


> It seems there must be a vergence of the in the force when it comes to Gamers/Dims members in Ohio.



Not like there's much else to do here, right?


----------



## Durin (Sep 8, 2008)

So True

:bow:

Go Bucks!


----------



## Buffetbelly (Sep 16, 2008)

Fowvay said:


> I think he got the last FFA in Ohio. We'll just have to wait our turn... :doh:


 
Well, no, everywhere I go in Ohio I see big guys (Drew Carey is a mere pipsqueak around here, trust me!) and they often have an adoring lady on their arm. The adoring ladies come in all sizes and shapes. 

Would they call themselves FFA? Probably not. But does it matter?


----------



## katorade (Nov 1, 2008)

I do love some chubby boys, but I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. I completely swore off gamers. No offense to any of you guys, I've just had really bad experience with the gamer/geeks in the past.

It's really hard finding an FA that's NOT into gaming out here, lemme tell ya.


----------



## Fowvay (Nov 1, 2008)

katorade said:


> I do love some chubby boys, but I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum. I completely swore off gamers. No offense to any of you guys, I've just had really bad experience with the gamer/geeks in the past.
> 
> It's really hard finding an FA that's NOT into gaming out here, lemme tell ya.



The only gaming I do is Scrabble, Canasta, Hearts, Rummy and the occasional game of hide the salami... err but that might be tmi. :doh:

Finding a girl that isn't into gaming is also a real feat as well... I mean just WOW. Doesn't anyone just read a book, go to a movie or play a board game anymore?


----------

